# Air Canada summer sales



## Jwerking (Nov 7, 2010)

We have two timeshare weeks booked outside of Quebec city starting July 31, 2011 and am working on renting an extra week in Montreal.  

Wow, cannot believe the airfares from Wash DC and Houston, TX., they are about $600 and $700, respectively.  OUch!!    And this is roundtrip to Montreal - leaving from Quebec City adds extra costs.  I can always bit the bullet and drive from DC, ugh, but no way my cousin can drive from Houston. 

Will Air Canada run summer sales - if so, when?  What is a GOOD price?

Any hints on perhaps flying into a US city up  north somewhere - like Burlington VT and driving across the border to save $$? Any suggestions would be dearly appreciated!

JOyce


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 7, 2010)

Air Canada always has sales. Sign up for their alerts on their web site. I have no doubt you will find a price come up much cheaper.The sales seem to start seasonally ie:Nov went on sale around Sept for fall sales.  Be patient


----------



## BevL (Nov 7, 2010)

We routinely drive to the US and fly from Seattle rather than from Vancouver - I rarely even check the prices of flights from Vancouver anymore.

I'm sure someone from that side of the country will have some advice about what border city airports could be an alternative.


----------



## am1 (Nov 7, 2010)

You can try Porter Airlines (flyporter.com).  They fly from ewr to Quebec City with a layover in Toronto.  You'll fly into to Billy Bishop Toronto island airport (WW1 flying ace who sources say had the most victories in the British Empire) and is only a 90 second ferry ride to downtown Toronto and all it has to offer. Babe Ruth's first pro home run was on the island.  Airport has a nice lounge that is open to everyone. 

Once the airport gets US preclearance they want to get slots at lga and dca.  

The airline only has turboprop planes but serves small meals and complimetary beer and wine on their flights.  Two seats on each side of the aisle.  

Also look at thestar.com, Globe and Mail and the National Post website for their frequently run 20% off coupons.  

In some cases it is cheaper to fly to a city with a layover in city A then to just fly to city A.


----------



## strandlover (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also try Spirit Airlines and land in Plattsburgh (upstate NY).  It's an easy 1 hour drive to Montreal and then another 2½ hours to Quebec City.

Another option is the airport in Burlington, VT.  I saw some good deals on hotwire.com

Unfortunately, landing costs at the Montreal Airport are very high and by consequence, airfares follow.


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 15, 2010)

strandlover said:


> You can also try Spirit Airlines and land in Plattsburgh (upstate NY).  It's an easy 1 hour drive to Montreal and then another 2½ hours to Quebec City.
> 
> Another option is the airport in Burlington, VT.  I saw some good deals on hotwire.com
> 
> Unfortunately, landing costs at the Montreal Airport are very high and by consequence, airfares follow.



thank you everyone for your replies - you guys are great.  I did check airfares from IAD to Burlington and they are only about $200 RT.  However, if we rent a minivan large enough for 5 adults - the rental for the van is very expensive.  All the more reason to just drive my own minivan.  I will check Plattsburg.


----------



## RIMike (Nov 16, 2010)

*What about SW out of BWI?*



Jwerking said:


> thank you everyone for your replies - you guys are great.  I did check airfares from IAD to Burlington and they are only about $200 RT.  However, if we rent a minivan large enough for 5 adults - the rental for the van is very expensive.  All the more reason to just drive my own minivan.  I will check Plattsburg.



I think they fly into some of the cities in New England and the drive would be near the same as others suggested.


----------

